# Some Information For For eagle



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2006)

Originally posted by cteaglesc





> Another way would be to put a "Turks head" on the bottom.....



Originally posted by Randy. 


> So that's what those little bumps are called........ I always thought a Turk's Head was a decorative knot???



Originally posted by cteaglesc


> Nah. that's what I call them, that's why I put it in quotes.
> Thought you were gonna catch me Huh?
> Oh BTW *a turks head is Marlin spike *and being useful though it may be pretty *it is not necessarily considered decorative.*Possibly you are thinking of your *macramÃ© days*.



Just to clear up a few things from an old post that I missed.   ( http://tinyurl.com/ygpnvo )

Check out the following and you will see that you are confused about a "marlin spike."


> marlinespike - a metal cone shaped tool usually made from iron or steel that is used for separating strands of rope or wire. Marlinespikes typically have a knob on the wide end that can be used for pounding. Alternate spellings include marlinspike, marlin spike, marlingspike.
> 
> marlinspike seamanship - a general phrase applied to a wide variety of craft involving fancy ropework and knot tying skills.
> 
> marlinspike - also marline spike, marlin spike, marlingspike, see marlinespike



And you are also confused about a Turks head as well.


> Turk's head - one type of decorative knot commonly used to bind or cover loose ends.



I learned this stuff while sailing with the blue-water navy; but don't take my word for it.  You can find out more, here:  http://www.marlinespike.com/glossary.html

And speaking of MacramÃ©, it is an ancient and skilled craft and is certainly deserving of as much, if not more, respect than pen turning:



> Although sometimes referred to as 'Chinese knotting', the history of macramÃ© dates back long before it was discovered in China. It is believed to have had originated in Arabia during the 13th century. When the Moors conquered Spain in 711 AD, they brought this artform with them. From Spain, it spread to other European countries. Sailors then picked up on the technique and kept it alive over the years. While out to sea, these sailors would knot thick twine into decorated pieces that could be sold or traded went they went ashore. The technique was first discovered in China through these sailors.



Originally posted by cteaglesc





> Thought you were gonna catch me Huh?


  Yup.


----------



## Skye (Dec 1, 2006)

I got one word:  Aaaaanyways...


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 1, 2006)

Too much time.  You're right, but still too much time. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I can certainly sleep better tonite.
I'm glad you persevered and finally got all those answers documented.
I don't believe everything I read especially when I consider who posted it.


----------



## boadywoods (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Well I can certainly sleep better tonite.
> I'm glad you persevered and finally got all those answers documented.
> I don't believe everything I read especially when I consider who posted it.



Yep, even if it is proven scientifically!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boadywoods_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I buried your misinformation on bones the second I read your reply.
It was the credibility thing.
How can you believe something called What was it Wikky peed iya?
I also read on the internet that Nostradamus predicited 9-11.
About 70 years after he died.
Yep you can find anything on the internet.
Going out to bury some "turkshead" marline spike bones.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 1, 2006)

Eagle and Randy, y'all fight over the definition of " turks head".

(I have better things to do with my life.)

Kids, make sure you don't hurt anyone. I won't be far.


----------



## jtate (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, but what do you tie around your pickle pen?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />Eagle and Randy, y'all fight over the definition of " turks head".
> 
> (I have better things to do with my life.)
> ...


MAybe so but it is interesting that you found it interesting enough to post a comment.
The OP replied to a post that Lou pulled up that is almost 2 years old.
Imagine all that information just "festering to get out", in teal.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2006)

Do either of you think ANY of us enjoy reading your petty bull crap time and again.  If you don't like each other, just shut the hell up about it and ignore each other.  And NO, you don't need a damn GUMP button to do that.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 1, 2006)

Who said anythng aboput a gump button?


----------



## boadywoods (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Do either of you think ANY of us enjoy reading your petty bull crap time and again.  If you don't like each other, just shut the hell up about it and ignore each other.  And NO, you don't need a damn GUMP button to do that.



Do you kiss your momma with that mouth?


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

W[]W


----------



## Skye (Dec 1, 2006)

Is it just me or does 'turks head' sound like a codeword for something dirty?


----------



## cozee (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Is it just me or does 'turks head' sound like a codeword for something dirty?



Hope not, I got one on my PITH pen!!

_I wonder how many pens a certain someone could get out of that chip they got on thier shoulder?????[] _ LOL!!!!!


----------



## Fangar (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Is it just me or does 'turks head' sound like a codeword for something dirty?



You mean like a "Dirty Sanchez"...[]

You guys are all trout (Like the fish... but as in an adjective and not a noun).

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Dec 2, 2006)

> And speaking of MacramÃ©, it is an ancient and skilled craft and is certainly deserving of as much, if not more, respect than pen turning:[/quote/
> 
> Kinda like full contact badminton?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2006)

Fangar,

Very funny.  One cop to another...it would appear that the "hook" has been set.  Let's watch and see who gets reeled in...hmmmm

Rob   [}]


----------



## woodwish (Dec 2, 2006)

Full Contact Badmiton?  Sounds like fun to me[8D]


----------



## beamer (Dec 2, 2006)

Not nearly as fun as Full Contact Sudden Death Armored Chess, if you ask me []


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 2, 2006)

I think Turks Head [:X]is something I heard of while in a brothel on [)]a Med cruise.[]
                  Jim


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 2, 2006)

"Turks Head"[:0] That's what my doctor said I contracted from the turkish ..... uh-oh never mind.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 2, 2006)

Useless trivia.  Interesting .... but still useless:

The origin of the Turks Head Knot is buried in history. Leonardo da Vinci drew them in the 15th Century, and Clifford W. Ashley in his famous Book of Knots (1944) says: "There is no knot with a wider field of usefulness. A Turk's-Head is generally found on the 'up-and-down' spoke of a ship's steering wheel, so that a glance will tell if the helm is amidship. It provides a foothold on footropes and a handhold on manropes, yoke ropes, gymnasium climbing ropes, guardrails, and lifelines. it serves instead of whipping and seizing. It is employed as a gathering hoop on ditty bags, neckerchiefs and bridle reins. Tied in rattan, black whalebone or stiff fishline, it makes a useful napkin ring, and it is often worn by racing crews in 'one-design classes' as a bracelet or anklet. It will cover loose ends in sinnets and splices. It furnishes a handgrip on fishing rods, archery bows, and vaulting poles. It will stiffen sprung vaulting poles, fishing rods, spars and paddles. On a pole or rope it will raise a bole big enough to prevent a hitch in another rope from slipping. On edged tools it makes an excellent hand guard, and on oars and canoe paddles, a dip guard. It is found employed decoratively on whips, telescopes, hatbands, leashes, quirts, and harness; on wicker chairs and basketry; on bell ropes and tassels. Old chest beckets, bell ropes and yolk ropes are resplendent with them."


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Eric.
I don't suppose anyone has ever heard of turks head squash?
There is also a turks head cactus.


----------



## Skye (Dec 2, 2006)

How about that movie Pumpkinhead?


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 5, 2006)

How could you guys forget about the "Coneheads"?  ALL of our pens look like those!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.folsoms.net/knots/turkshead.htm


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 5, 2006)

Points have been made, minds have not been changed. Drop the subject.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of a monkey fist......


----------



## Rob (Dec 5, 2006)

I seem to recall from some book I read that it was a block of wood about 2-3 inches square and was wrapped in a very ornate knot and attached to a line that could be thrown from one ship to another.

Or was that the working title of an Indiana Jones movie..."The Legend of the Monkey Fist"????[]


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 5, 2006)

This http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/IAP_Photo_Album/PITH2006Sylvanite.jpg is an example of a pen with a turk's head.  I'll see if I can snap a pic of a monkey's fist to post as well.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob_
> <br />I seem to recall from some book I read that it was a block of wood about 2-3 inches square and was wrapped in a very ornate knot and attached to a line that could be thrown from one ship to another.....



I was going to make a comment about the monkey fist but hadn't quite gotten around to it.  A Monkey's fist is more commonly tied around a "SPHERICAL" object and used to weight the end of a line as mentioned.  They are called "heaving lines."  I suppose they could be tied around a block of wood; but the ones I have seen use something more dense for greated weight to achieve a greater throwing distance.  Seems like I recall that you can use a Turks head for the same application; but a Monkey's fist is considered to be a different knot.



> A monkey's fist or monkey fist is a type of knot, so named because it looks somewhat like a small bunched fist. It also looks somewhat like a volleyball. It is tied at the end of a rope to serve as a weight, making it easier to throw the line, and also as an ornamental knot. It can also be used as a weapon or as a tool in rockclimbing as an anchor, by stuffing it into a crack.
> 
> The monkey's fist knot is most often used as the weight in a heaving line. The line would have the monkey's fist on one end, an eye splice or bowline on the other, with about 3 feet of line between. A light-weight feeder line would be tied to the bowline, then the weighted monkey's fist could be hurled between ship and dock (or vice versa). The other end of the light-weight line would be attached to a heaver-weight line, allowing it to be drawn to the target easily.
> 
> ...



You can see what one looks like and how to tie it here: 

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey%27s_fist


----------



## cozee (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />This http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/IAP_Photo_Album/PITH2006Sylvanite.jpg is an example of a pen with a turk's head.  I'll see if I can snap a pic of a monkey's fist to post as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



That is one sharp looking pen!!!!!!![][][]


----------



## kenwc (Dec 6, 2006)

What I got out of all this is.....I GOTTA get me that book on famous knots!!!!....that sounds like some gripping reading...!!!!!

Bet that book could keep me tied up many evenings...

But seriously..this "string" of posts has my nerves tied in knots...

Let's knot get roped into another one like this...

Hope it all gets ~squared~ away...



Thank you...I'm here each night...[]


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />I'll see if I can snap a pic of a monkey's fist to post as well.


Here is another pen with a Turk's Head decoration:



<br />
And here is a close up of the knot:


<br />

This is a Monkey's Fist.


<br />

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I don't suppose anyone has ever heard of turks head squash?
> There is also a turks head cactus.


All of which are named for their resemblance to a turban - which, after all, was what english sailors found noteworthy about a Turk's Head.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />What I got out of all this is.....I GOTTA get me that book on famous knots!!!!....that sounds like some gripping reading...!!!!!



Be prepared for a shock!!!  Over 600 pages and nearly 4000 knots.  Will set you back $70 for a used one and up to $175 for a new one on Amazon.  When I bought mine years ago, I think it was about $40.



> The Ashley Book of Knots takes us back to a time when knots saved lives and put dinner on the table. Whether out at sea or in a pioneer cabin, knots were a part of daily life, one that is nearly lost today. But in this attractive, well-organized archive of more than 3,900 different knots--presented through 7,000 illustrations--the art of knot tying lives on, both as a historical reference and a reservoir of handy knowledge. --


----------

